
Some things I've learned about memory - llambda
http://www.neugierig.org/software/blog/2011/05/memory.html
======
bjornsing
> For the best picture I recommend smem, a tool that was written by the same
> person who added the hooks to the kernel to make PSS computation possible:
> sudo apt-get install smem.

Who's that? Feels to me like he or she is due some credit.

~~~
nodata
# yum info smem | grep URL

URL : <http://www.selenic.com/smem/>

First changelog entry is by "Matt Mackall":

<http://selenic.com/repo/smem/shortlog/61?revcount=120>

~~~
codemac
... the lead developer and creator of the Mercurial DVCS.

------
darklajid
Offtopic, related to the submission:

Is anyone here able to guess (or even state as fact) what this blog is based
on? I'm trying to get into blogging for a long time and this is the cleanest
and (by _far_, being used to Europe's internet speed I'm often cringing here)
fastest site I've seen on HN for a long time. What's the secret sauce, if the
author isn't just creating static html files manually..?

~~~
evmar
Thanks!

The other guesses are correct. The code is here, but it's undocumented and
specific to the site. <https://github.com/martine/cms>

It's pretty straightforward to write your own such thing (though you must be
careful about the details when generating a feed) or use one of the many other
static site generators like Jekyll.

------
jiggy2011
This is a good article about memory for anybody who doesn't understand it.

Bear in mind that there are many ways that memory can be used, including (in
the case of some applications) specialized memory allocators that look after
memory within a process. For example SLAB allocation etc.

------
CUR10US
He mentions running out of memory addresses when there's still ample physical
memory available.

The obvious thought is: We need to create more addressable space to take
advantage of this plentiful physical memory.

The less obvious thought is: Given that we have such plentiful physical
memory, why are we using an old hack that was designed for a problem that no
longer exists?[1] The name of the problem: Not enough physical memory to keep
processes in their own space. The name of the hack: Shared memory and dynamic
linking.

1\. Of course, we can keep making software larger and more resource intensive
to perpetuate the problem and thus justify the ongoing use of the solution
(shared memory). A comparative example might be disk space. We have so much
disk space that we can keep making files larger (e.g. programs, operating
systems, document/media files, data collection) to justify a need for more
space.

Commence downvoting.

~~~
cbsmith
Dynamic linking addressed was a solution to a lot more issues than just not
having enough physical memory. It provided convenient ways to ensure
consistent modules between otherwise unrelated processes, to upgrade
functionality on all processes on a platform without altering them, to
insulate programs from changes to the underlying platform, etc.

~~~
CUR10US
What is dll/dependency hell?

~~~
cbsmith
Just 'cause it is a solution, doesn't mean it doesn't create its own problems.
;-)

I do agree that we may be ready to have something cleaner than the old shared
library model. Just don't suggest it was a one trick pony.

